# Selling a Trailer (USA)



## gratifite (Jul 8, 2010)

Long story short - I bought a NICE living quarters trailer last year. Due to an unfortunate series of events, I find myself needing to sell it. I don't really live in an area of the country where there is a large market for this type of trailer, and I don't know a good way to advertise in other locations. Short of Craigslist, can anyone advise me of a reputable way to advertise my trailer for sale? Are there websites that you can recommend?

Thank you!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Horse Trailer World- Used and new trailers for sale.


View nationwide listing of new and used horse trailers. List your used horse trailers for sale here.




horsetrailerworld.com


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Agree with @COWCHICK77 - that site gets a ton of traffic and knowledgeable people direct buyers there regularly.

You could also look up the page “Used Horse Trailers Only” on Facebook and post there. Quality of what’s posted there seems to vary, but it’s updated regularly.

Did you buy it from a dealer and/or could you contact a dealer for that brand? I was just shopping for a used trailer and called probably a dozen dealers of my preferred brand, and they all said used trailers were almost non-existent right now, and as soon as they had one on the lot it almost always sold that day because they have a long waiting list of people looking.

It’s a sellers market right now so you probably won’t have it long.


----------



## gratifite (Jul 8, 2010)

Thank you both @COWCHICK77 and @egrogan! I appreciate the ideas!!!


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

100% list in a trailer specific group on Facebook - better yet a brand specific group.

People can and will travel across the country for a trailer they want, especially a high end trailer like you have (especially now with the trailer shortages and wait times from manufacturers). My parents drove from MI to TX 10 years ago for our old trailer, and I have a friend who just drove from MI to GA to her trailer this year. It's not uncommon to travel for the trailer you exactly want.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I think you can link to your sale ad here, too.


----------



## LeonardoS (11 mo ago)

I do most of my sales nowadays on facebook (horse or not related), have never sold a trailer tho.
But definitely recommend “Used Horse Trailers Only” on Facebook as mentioned before and a specific brand group too, there are facebook groups for everything these days, so good luck !


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I found my 4 horse Featherlite gooseneck on craigslist. We had been down to trailer dealers in TX, no luck. Up to OKC, no luck. Looked on craigslist not expecting anything at all and found it within 20 miles of home. Take good pics and post it everywhere you can think. The market has been really strong for any kind of horse trailer, so get ready to get a lot of inquiries.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I found my 4 horse Featherlite gooseneck on craigslist. We had been down to trailer dealers in TX, no luck. Up to OKC, no luck. Looked on craigslist not expecting anything at all and found it within 20 miles of home. Take good pics and post it everywhere you can think. The market has been really strong for any kind of horse trailer, so get ready to get a lot of inquiries.


Out of curiosity, do you like the Featherlite brand? I think I'm going to go look at one.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LoriF said:


> Out of curiosity, do you like the Featherlite brand? I think I'm going to go look at one.


I LOVE that trailer. It's super easy to haul, back, you name it. All the stuff that's supposed to be so hard with other trailers, even goosenecks, has been a piece of cake. Well built too.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I LOVE that trailer. It's super easy to haul, back, you name it. All the stuff that's supposed to be so hard with other trailers, even goosenecks, has been a piece of cake. Well built too.


Good to know. I found a Featherlite that is perfect for me. 3 horse and only 18 ft. long. And... it has all the stuff for camping. I love my trailer but I would give it up for this one.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

OP, I would try to sell on craigslist or FB marketplace.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

We sold our LQ trailer via facebook.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

If a link or sales type post were posted it would need to be here Tack, Equipment, Riding Wear Classifieds
We don't have a specific trailer sales area.


----------

